# PM drop down box not working for me



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am trying to PM members but when I hit the drop down box next to their name it simply flashes up for a very brief moment before sending me to their profile. I have tried this with various members but the result is always the same. Never had this issue before.
Thanks
Les.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Les, According to the members Online list you are not logged in. Log off & log in again & try again.
I will recheck your profile.
Hoggy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi mate,
I log in via my email when I get a notification of a post I have posted on. I usually go in via my phone and noticed there is a seperate mobile way of logging in so I tried that and it worked even though I didnt actually have to put my name or email address in nor my password as it is saved. Should be OK now. Cheers for your help mate.


----------

